# Awesome pic that will make you cringe



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

that is just insane!!! He has more fish then water in that tank!









View attachment 83822


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

wow thats a neat tank lol


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

I would pay to see him drop in a 18" Rhom!!!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

steve1337 said:


> I would pay to see him drop in a 18" Rhom!!!


bad idea, that jag would prolly kill it.

U think thats over crowded check this pic


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

wow are those fish being sold as food? If not then that is truly fuxd up.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

eek


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Dammmm, but wow that jardini is sexyyyy


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thats sad!


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Heres the rest of the 180, it is still way too cramped IMO.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

He must be doing water changes like they're going out of style. . .


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

man that JAG is sooo huge.

His redtails are flawless

And i love his clownknives.

Im sure he's got a bigger tank planned.


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

It looks to me like a holding up tank, while he it moving the others or doing massive decorating???
Who knows. This pics came from waterwolves.com and someone mention that it is a holding tank. Who knows.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh my God









Just seeing so much variety in one tank is crazy. That jardidni and jag are the best. Isnt a jag a very agressive fish? Wouldnt he be attacking the arrows and oscars?


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Thats sick! Must be a holding tank for a sort time. 
I have to admit it looks cool


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

guarenteed he doesnt have a bigger tank planned, thats one of those asiantopia tanks or something like that, they pack tons of big fish into a tank they shouldnt be in.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

im not gonna lie...i think taht looks awesome. that oscar is really cool lookin, and that jardini is sexy as hell


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

overstocking at its finest


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

so there are about 18 fish in that 180gl?...dang...


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

x-J-x said:


> so there are about 18 fish in that 180gl?...dang...


he could fit more than that


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

mauls...ur tank will look like that in about a year


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

How big of a tank is that? full tank shot?

And I'm not going to complain one bit about it. All the fish are healthy, colorful, and look active for the most part. The water looks excelent as well.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

furious piranha said:


> How big of a tank is that? full tank shot?
> 
> And I'm not going to complain one bit about it. All the fish are healthy, colorful, and look active for the most part. The water looks excelent as well.


very true very true


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Very true, whoever owns that tank knows what he's doing.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

if that is indeed real,i think someone should be shot for that.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Im absolutely appauled at that tank.....................................there is no Aripima gigas in there.


----------



## barracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

Dang feeding time would be pretty crazy in that tank


----------



## lil neet (Jun 2, 2005)

its strange cause everything looks so healthy .


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow









Sweet looking but cruel.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

WTF
They all look in top condition...how?
Surely that jag and the pike in the corner on the right hand side would be tearing chunks out of eachother?
Good job to whoever made that work


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

On MFK it was stated that this is just a holding tank.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

even if its a holding tank i bet it has serious filtration on it.
dixon


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

i think its photoshoped


----------



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

..doubt it..

What is that nasty, alien looking fish near the bottom left corner...not the eel..that thing next to it. ?


----------



## sh0rd87 (Mar 3, 2005)

damnnnn


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ineedabox said:


> ..doubt it..
> 
> What is that nasty, alien looking fish near the bottom left corner...not the eel..that thing next to it. ?


That's not an eel, it's an african lungfish. And the fish next to it is a giraffe (sp?) catfish.


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

He must have the crazyest filtration, Also i wonder how he keeps all those fish alive and healthy, none of them look beat up. thats very weird and cool


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

deezdrama said:


> i think its photoshoped


So do I.








There is no way he could maintain any level of water quality with the tank that crowded. All the tanks I have seen that have been anywhere near that crowded, the fish were all sulking on the bottom with clamped fins.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Love it i thaught my 125 was a little crowded lol. The size of all those fish what is the one in the top corner in the 2nd pic with the black spot on its tail.


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

lewis said:


> Love it i thaught my 125 was a little crowded lol. The size of all those fish what is the one in the top corner in the 2nd pic with the black spot on its tail.


clown knife cool fish, but they get big. (as you can see from the picture)


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm going to agree with the photoshopping theory. If you look at the image closely you can notice some things.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

that tank does look overcrowded, but all the fish look in good condition and the water looks clean and healthy, but im not sayin that overcrowding is a good thing!


----------



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

huntx7 said:


> I'm going to agree with the photoshopping theory. If you look at the image closely you can notice some things.


...what things?


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

my take on it is while it's a well maintained tank the fish are all too depressed to slay each other for territory. must be like being in a mental instutution.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Did some research on this. It is a holding tank. To check out his tank go to www.anythingfish.com


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi remember this tank, it's from a member of waterwolves I think.
There some picture of the filtration:
http://www.anythingfish.com/images/Ted/Pho...ical_Filter.htm
Chouin


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

I dont think its photoshopped


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

damn i might consider making one of those filters.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow, that shoots down my theory (that there's a HUGE sump). Must be a temporary tank after all.


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

He (?) seems to be very serious with the tank, not some newbie that just bougt fishes for 
a crap load of money.


----------



## barracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> Did some research on this. It is a holding tank. To check out his tank go to www.anythingfish.com


Dang thats hardcore fishkeeping


----------

